# Pio's garden..before and after



## terryo (Apr 15, 2012)

This is Pio's garden this week, with hardly any plants. I still have to put her stone cave back together after Spring cleaning it.






This is NOT my house!










This is last Summer. Hopefully in a few weeks it will look like this.


----------



## wellington (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking great. Love how it filled in nicely last year.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a lucky tortoise.


----------



## Tyrtle (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you come to my house and teach me how to do this? Or perhaps you could just adopt me? <smiles> I love it!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks Like paradise, nice..


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2012)

This looks really good! I want a setup like this...


----------



## Zergy (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh wow! Beautiful. Can you give us some pointers? What plants do you have in there. What a lucky tort.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks like paradise!!!


----------



## Zamric (Apr 15, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you. There's lots of ground covers. Creeping Jenny, sedum, wild strawberries, Irish and Scottish moss around the pond, day lilies, a small fig tree, a small Rose of Sharon tree, petunia's, and some portulaca's, and of course lots of dandelion. Everything in there is OK to eat, but she rarely eats any of the plants, except the Rose of Sharon flowers, dandelion, and she loves the pansies and petunia's. Usually if I feed her every day, she won't eat any of the plants. I still haven't put Solo in there. She is in a Christmas tree storage bin planted with spring mix seeds, and some ground cover.


----------



## ascott (Apr 15, 2012)

Terry, it is always a fantastic stroll through your lovely turtle and tortoise gardens...absolutely beautiful


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 15, 2012)

Great pics! How many red foots are in there? If I kept another tortoise it would be a red foot. They are so sweet.


----------



## luke (Apr 15, 2012)

tortoise paradise


----------



## MarcaineArt (Apr 16, 2012)

Love this


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 16, 2012)

Pio is one lucky tortoise...


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice, like the way how you planted their enclosures!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 16, 2012)

Terry what did you use for the pond, and how do you clean it?


----------



## NudistApple (Apr 16, 2012)

Your enclosures and such are seriously a real inspiration for me. I can't wait to start my own!


----------



## terryo (Apr 16, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Terry what did you use for the pond, and how do you clean it?


Thanks everyone.........
It's just a round pond. I used to have the stream, and a waterfall leading into a bigger pond, but it was so much work. I took everything out and put this little pond in. It's a little deep, so I put some river rocks in to make it more shallow for her. When she walks through it the middle come's right up to the top of her shell, so it's plenty big enough. I just run the hose through it and it overflows until it's clean. I think the dirty water fertilizes the plants, because they really thrive in there. I might have to put more river rocks in if I let Solo stay in with her for the Summer. They get along fine, but I still haven't decided if Solo's too small ot not.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## jvaldes55 (Apr 16, 2012)

love your enclosure!  approximately how big is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## terryo (Apr 16, 2012)

To be honest, I really don't remember, but I will go out and measure it tomorrow.


----------



## Luckie (Jul 8, 2012)

Littlefoot's outdoor enclosure is getting an upgrade! I hope to use this as inspiration!!


----------

